# What size shot to use for turkey



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Hopefully this isn't redundant, thanks for the advice people have been sharing on turkey hunting.

My 16 year old brother drew a tag and has a 3 1/2 in benelli 12 ga. What size shot should we put in it? Also, are the aftermarket choke tubes really worth it?

A friend of mine has also provided me with a lot of turkey hunting advice but he hunts with a smokepile :shock:.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Scot rn,
I have only been turkey hunting once in my life and that was last year. I was invited to a Missouri hunt and used my muzzleloading shotgun. My buddy out there suggested I use hard 6 chill, so that is what I patterned my gun with. I mixed up my recipe until all my pellets were hitting in a 17 inch circle at 30 yards. A very tight pattern, but it only took one shot and my 10 inch bearded gobbler was mine.

Good luck on the hunt!


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

My personal preference if 5 shot, but I would suggest buying a few different brands and going out and pattern your gun. Different manufactured shells will pattern differently out of every gun.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

I have only been hunting Turkeys for about 40+ years. I started out hunting turkeys before it was fashionable and we used #6 shot. Over the years I have settled on a Magnum #4 shot. I also like some of the new special loads especially the Duplex with #4 and #6 shot. Most important thing when you get a shot at a Gobbler is to aim for the area of his neck between the head and body, I've seen many a missed shot when the hunter I was calling for aimed at the Gobblers head. This is more true today than before with the extra full chokes and special choke tubes that they are selling. Good luck!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I ve shot turkeys with 4's, 5's and 6's and when I have placed the shot right, they go down. The argument for a little smaller shot is simple..at the extreme range of a shot(never more than 40-45 yards) there is more shot to fill the pattern and hence a better chance of landing a few in the vital neck or head. Also, re-read what Ram2 has to say about shot placement, he obviously knows of what he speaks. So many time I see in the sporting magazines a picture of the little red dot right on the turkeys head and I hear a lot of younger hunters buying into that crap...aim for the neck right where it meets the body..you will kill more birds..period! The main reason for this is that nearly all misses are because the hunter shoots high, he doesn't get his cheek down on the stock and the shot goes over the birds head. Hunt safe and have fun.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks guys, I guess we will see how his pattern comes out with 4, 5 and 6's.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I like to use a 100 grain slick trick. 8)


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

ram2h20 knows his stuff, Ive used 3" buffered duplex 4x6 in my 870 (full choke) and downed every bird with one shot. I have only hunted in Utah, Indiana and Arizona, but I don't have 40+ years, since I'm only in my 30s. I think shot placement is more important than shot.


----------

